# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch miền Tây: Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn - Cần Thơ 2 ngày - Công ty Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*MỸ THO – CÙ LAO THỚI SƠN- CẦN THƠ**
 (Thời gian 02 ngày – đi về bằng  xe máy lạnh)*

 ** 

_Cuối tuần về với Miền Tây Nam Bộ, du khách sẽ có dịp tham quan và tìm hiểu đặc trưng của vùng đồng quê sông nước: Hệ thống sông Mêkông với những kênh rạch chằng chịt, chợ nổi trên sông, vườn cây trái bốn mùa…và hơn tất cả là lòng mến khách và sự hào sảng của người dân Nam Bộ.
 Các tuyến du lịch miền Tây Nam Bộ 02 ngày cuối tuần sẽ giúp du khách thư giãn với những khung cảnh làng quê Nam Bộ thanh bình, thiên nhiên trong lành và đặc biệt là đặc sản cây trái bốn mùa…_

*Ngày 1 :    TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – MỸ THO – CẦN THƠ   * 

*Sáng:*    Xe và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch GIA HY đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Mỹ Tho. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà Hàng Trung Lương hoặc  Mekong stop, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi . Tiếp tục lộ trình. Đến bến tàu 30/4, thuyền máy đưa khách tham quan cảng cá Mỹ Tho trên sông Tiền, nghe giới thiệu về các *cù lao Long –Lân –Quy –Phụng* . Tiếp tục dùng đò máy đến tham quan trại nuôi ong, uống mật. Thuyền đưa Quý khách tham quan *Cồn Phụng*, tham quan *cù lao* *Thới Sơn*, vườn hoa kiểng, vườn cây ăn trái, tham quan một ngôi nhà xưa tiêu biểu cho kiến trúc Nam Bộ: nhấm nháp trà, rượu mật ong, thưởng thức ca nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ… Đi bộ trên con đường làng tham quan lò kẹo dừa. Du khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà vườn với  với món đặc sản *Cá Tai Tượng chiên xù*, *canh chua bông Điên Điển*, *xôi phồng*,* bánh xèo Miền Tây* ……
*Chiều:* Thuyền máy đưa Quý khách trở về lại Mỹ Tho, đoàn khởi hành đến khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh , Quý khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi , dùng cơm tối tại Nhà Hàng Mỹ  Khánh hoặc trên du thuyền .
*Tối :*  Xe và hướng dẫn đưa Quý khách đến Cần Thơ, đoàn đi bến Ninh Kiều , nằm ở ngã ba sông Hậu và sông Cần Thơ , Bến Ninh Kiều - đệ nhất danh lam thắng cảnh của Thành phố từng được mệnh danh là Tây Đô, Quý khách dạo chơi . thưởng thức cà phê ở các quán thủy tạ ven sông, ngắm ghe tàu qua lại dòng sông Hậu hiền hoà, sau đó đi du thuyền Cần Thơ , nghe đàn ca tài tử cải lương Nam Bộ trên sông  …hợac thưởng thức các đặc sản như  *Cá Lóc hấp bầu*, *Rùa, Ba Ba , lẩu đồng quê*…
 Quý khách đi tham quan chợ đêm Tây Đô hoặc trung tâm thương mại Cái Khế  nơi nhộn nhịp , sầm uất nhất Tây Đô về đêm .     

*Ngày 2:    CẦN THƠ – CÁI RĂNG  - PHONG ĐIỀN - TP.HCM* 

Dùng điểm tâm,  thuyền máy  đưa quý khách tham quan *Chợ Nổi Cái Răng*, theo các món hàng  treo trên cây chèo bẻo ở  đầu ghe , du khách cùng mua bán với các thương hồ Miền  Tây , tìm hiểu nét văn hoá mua bán trên sông  rất đặc trưng của người Nam Bộ . Về lại khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh . Quý khách dùng cơm trưa với các đặc sản đồng  quê như : *Gà nướng đất Sét , lẩu hoa đồng cỏ nội , Cá Lóc nướng trui* …… Đoàn khởi hành về TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về quý khách chiêm ngưỡng* cầu treo Mỹ Thuận* - Quý khách đi bộ tham quan chiếc cầu thế kỷ 21 được bắc qua sông Tiền một nhánh trong hệ thống sông Mê Kông .

Đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe và hướng dẫn du lịch GIA HY trả khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại ! 

Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link : http://dulichgiahy.com/index.php?com=tours&idc=76

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_
*Tiêu chuẩn*

*Từ 2-12 khách*

*15 – 24 khách*

*25-31 khách*

*32 – 42 khách*

*Trên 42 khách*


*01 sao*

*1090*

*1045*

*995*

*945*

*835*


*02 sao*

*1190*

*1145*

*1045*

*995*

*945*


*03 sao*

*1490*

*1445*

*1345*

*1295*

*1245*


Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần


Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu


Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)


Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách


Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ



 

*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.


*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.



*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.3440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

30-4 và 1-5 tới rồi, đi chơi nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

lễ tới sát lắm rồi, đi chơi thôi, không lẽ lại chờ hè  :Wink: )

----------


## dulichgiahy

Miền Tây, Cù Lao Thới Sơn chào đón Quý Khách  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi du lịch hè :yahoo:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Du lịch Miền Tây, với chương trình hấp dẫn nhất, giá cạnh tranh nhất, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Cù Lao Thới Sơn, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Cù Lao Thới Sơn, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như chương  trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách  hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Miền Tây, Mĩ Tho, Cù Lao Thới Sơn 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Miền Tây - Cù Lao Thới Sơn 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho - Cù lao Thới Sơn 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

_Tour du lịch miền Tây: Mỹ Tho - Cù Lao Thới Sơn - Cần Thơ 2 ngày , khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Cù Lao Thới Sơn - Cần Thơ 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Về với sông nước miền Tây để được hưởng không khí mát lạnh, ăn những món ăn tươi ngon, đậm chất đồng quê

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------

